# BSP's Abol Trail Closed



## bigbog (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like Abol Trail is down for the Season...(from BDN)

http://bangordailynews.com/2014/06/05/outdoors/katahdins-abol-trail-closed-for-2014-season/


----------

